# Potty Training



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

I got my beautiful Matrix yesterday and we're having problems potty training him. We were told by his previous owners that he went out when he was ready to do his deed (he went out by himself most of the time in a big city). My cousin, who had him for a short time, said that he went on the pee pee pad with her dog. 

We are trying to get him to use the pad but not sure how to approach it. So far he had peed and pooped (like diherrea) on our carpet but not on the pad. How can we get him to change this behavior. We took him outside and he peed but if it's too cold, I don't want him out there. What should we do? BTW, we are also looking for treats to reward good behavior...any suggestions?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

He is still adjusting to his new environment so he might just need a few days to get adjusted. Sorry I can't help you anymore with the pad trying. Both my girls go outside.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I am starting anew with potty training too...









I use liver treats from Petsmart for rewards...they break apart into smaller pieces b/c they are soft.
I also used with Brinkley, and now with the new pup, some potty training aid drops that I got at Petsmart.
They stink to me, but supposedly help them know where to go.

Good luck.

I would check out the loose stool problem and make sure it is nothing major. 
You may have to switch foods.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I got my beautiful Matrix yesterday and we're having problems potty training him. We were told by his previous owners that he went out when he was ready to do his deed (he went out by himself most of the time in a big city). My cousin, who had him for a short time, said that he went on the pee pee pad with her dog.
> 
> We are trying to get him to use the pad but not sure how to approach it. So far he had peed and pooped (like diherrea) on our carpet but not on the pad. How can we get him to change this behavior. We took him outside and he peed but if it's too cold, I don't want him out there. What should we do? BTW, we are also looking for treats to reward good behavior...any suggestions?[/B]



I'm not a long time dog owner...only had my dog 2 months now. But she as well came to me via airplane and that alone can be a bit stressful on them and then to come into a new enviorment. As soon as I got her home...I showed her the puppy pad and said Potty. Of course she had to explore my carpet a few times and leave me little presents. But I never let her out of my sight. If I was not in the same room with her my daughter was and still and then she was just TOO QUICK and would start to go either number 1 or 2. If I caught her in the act I would say NO in a stern voice and bring her to her puppy pad and say POTTY. After about just 1 week she got it down like a pro. I had the liver treats from Petsmart. They are pretty small little square like treats that are soft and of course every time she went on her Puppy Pad we mad a BIG TO DO ABOUT IT. IT WAS ONE BIG PARTY everytime she went on her pad. LOL But like I said 1 week of this and she was a Pro. Thank GOODNESS!! because that one week alone she made me nuts going on MY RUG









I say just be consistant...if your going to train him on the puppy pad then stick with it until he truly has the hang of it, never have him out of your sight, if you catch him in the act grab him say no and put him on his puppy pad and finally have those treats ready and make a big to do and he will catch on in no time. 

I also got the Nature's Miricle Puppy Pads that have a grass like scent to it for first few weeks after she had it down.

Again I'm no pro myself...but this is what worked for me and Chulita.










P.S. Get some of that Nature's Miricle spray. That worked well for us as well. After you clean up there pee or poo you spray it on the rug really well to kill the smell so they don't come back and do it again....well not on the same spot at least.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

remember, your dog is fairly new to your home and it will take time to get him to adjust. just be patient, and try to bring him to the area where the pad is to make sure that he familiarizes himself with the area. i found it easier to train Violet by "timing" the time she goes. It's not to an exact tee, of course, but right after she eats, i know she has to go, in the middle of the night, in the am, etc. etc. I should add that she is not fully trained yet but she is much better now than she was before









for treats, i use the nutra natural training bits. Violet absolutely LOVES them.









I also have purina stixs (i think it's purina - i don't use them as often as the bits). they are very soft and easy for a puppy to chew, however, i do break them off into smaller pieces.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

With an older dog who has been rehomed, it's best to think of him as a puppy in many ways. Most of them seem to need a refresher course in potty training in the beginning.

Keep him confined when you can't watch him with 100% of your attention. Every time he potties in the wrong place, it reinforces to him that it is the _right_ place to go. Many people leash a dog to them just for this reason. It really works!

Since he's used to going outside, it might be less confusing for him at first to stick with that. Just like you would with a puppy, take him out after he eats and wakes up from a nap and praise him like crazy when he potties where he should.

You'll have to get the urine small out of your carpet where he has gone already. Dogs are attracted back to the same spot so as long as he can smell it, he'll keep going back there. Natures Miracle makes a good enzyme cleaner. I got a black light made for detecting urine spots when I first adopted Lady. Sometimes it's hard to see the spots, but Matrix will smell them.

As far as the pee pads go, Matrix probably used them in your sister's house because he was attracted to them by the smell of her dog. If you blot up a bit of his pee onto a pee pad, you can "scent" your own to attract him there.

Has Matrix been neutered? Unneutered males will often "mark" in the house - lift their leg and pee on vertical surfaces.

Just a word to the wise about treats.... I used treats too much when I adopted Lady and she packed on the pounds which led her her diagnosis of diabetes a year and a half later. Extra weight is also hard on their knees and Maltese are prone to knee problems. Try praise, "good boy" in a really wonderful happy tone. Dogs really want to please and this is a treat for them!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

So far you've gotten some great suggestions. If he is used to peeing outside, and you want him to use the pads, you could try to bring a pad outside and have him go on it. Then move it closer and closer to your door until it is inside wherever you chose to put the pad. When I was training my boys to go outside, we had started with the pads inside and slowly moved it closer to the door until it was outside and now the boys get it. We were trying to do the opposite as you, but it's the same general idea









I would get him checked out by the vet for the loose poop if you haven't already done that.

We used the freeze dried liver treats from petco because they could be cut up into teeny tiny pieces. I was afraid to overdo treats. Congrats on having your baby home with you!!


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

try to get his pee/poo scent on the pad, so he knows that is the place to go. you will have to keep him confined to the area where the pad is, until you see that he went, atleast. deffinitely after he eats. and be consistant...something i have not been.


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

Well I have some great news (or at least I think it's great)...Matrix had a rough time yesterday training. We took him out for a while and he would still go in the house. I made sure to rub his pee in on the pad so that he can get used to it. We also placed him in his new pee area (the bathroom) for a while...so that he would learn it's where he goes to potty. Well my biggest fear was that he would poop in the bed with us at night. Some time in the middle of the night, my fiance woke up and saw Matrix on the floor. He thought that he fell of the bed...what happened was the he went downstairs to the door and made a poop then came back up stairs. So even though he didn't go on the pad or in the bathroom (which was obstructed...our fault)...he did go in the vacinity of the door. So I think he's learning or remembering some of his old training techniques.



> So far you've gotten some great suggestions. If he is used to peeing outside, and you want him to use the pads, you could try to bring a pad outside and have him go on it. Then move it closer and closer to your door until it is inside wherever you chose to put the pad. When I was training my boys to go outside, we had started with the pads inside and slowly moved it closer to the door until it was outside and now the boys get it. We were trying to do the opposite as you, but it's the same general idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually after the first poop it was firm...it might have been that his reaction to the pill.



> try to get his pee/poo scent on the pad, so he knows that is the place to go. you will have to keep him confined to the area where the pad is, until you see that he went, atleast. deffinitely after he eats. and be consistant...something i have not been.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are trying this now. He hates to be in the confined area but it's the only way we can get him to understand for now. My fiance is at home with him at this point...so it helps for him to learn when we are out of the house.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Believe me, I know how hard it is. Max uses the pee pad sometimes. I have to start confining hiim....it is going to be so much harder now.


----------

